# Getting Close



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I've found that carp seem to be very sensitive to movement, especially in open water, away from vegitation.

What are some strategies to getting your boat on top of these wary fish? What speed do you approach the fish? Any color of clothing that might make you less visible to them?


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

That's a tough one. Your best bet is to come back after dark and hit them with the lights. If you don't like that option try using a boat with no platform and stay low. You can usually get pretty close when you are on a bass boat, but you can't see as far and the shot angles are a little tougher. For the open water action when there are a few laying right on top and I don't care if I spook them I haul into them and take a rip at the biggest one I figure I can reach. When you draw back, just like deer hunting use your body to hide the movement. If there are a bunch and you don't want to spook them ease in to your comfortable range and fire away. When they are laying right on top you can effectively shoot quite a ways. A lot of the time if they are in deeper water they will just drop down a few feet and you can cruise over the top of them shooting straight down. Or wait them out and they eventually float back up if they don't get too spooked. Some days it seems to help driving into the glare. I haven't found a magic color. For the most part it is just tough to get close to those fish without the cover of night.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

during the day, you want to use darker clothing although it may be difficult wearing a black shirt when its 80 degrees!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jmnhunter said:


> during the day, you want to use darker clothing although it may be difficult wearing a black shirt when its 80 degrees!


Wear blue to match the sky!


----------

